# Hero 3 white edition pics



## Joe Coffee (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok so i know these are not snowboarding pics but I will post them anyways. These were taken with the hero 3 white edition.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Did you put any effects or filters on the pictures? They look amazing :thumbsup: I don't think I've gotten pics like that from my Hero3 Silver! Then again, there's nothing that beautiful around me.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

did you pull those from video or specifically take them as stills? 
and x2 with the effects/editing...did you doctor them at all?

impressive either way:thumbsup:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Compared to the black, those pictures are actually pretty phenomenal! Or maybe it's just the scenery... *shrug*


----------



## Joe Coffee (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply! Yes these were indeed taken with the white edition.Settings were time lapse mode set to take a pic every 1 second. These are not screen grabs and no filters were added. Only a tiny amount of upped contrast was added. I am very impressed as well and quite suprised I am getting these type of pics with the white edition and very pleased!


----------

